# مواقع رائعة لمهندسى السيارات .. ادخل ولن تندم



## العقاب الهرم (5 أبريل 2009)

www.auto-repair-help.com

http://www.manualesdemecanica.com/en/service-manuals.html?func=select&id=1

http://www.aa1car.com/carleyware/library.htm

http://www.onlinefreeebooks.net/automotive-machinery-power-equipment-ebooks/

http://www.pdftown.com/

http://www.uniquecarsandparts.com.au/PDFgallery.htm


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (5 أبريل 2009)

_بارك الله بيك أخي ألعقاب ألهرم_


----------



## م زياد حسن (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المواقع المفيدة وشكرا


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (5 أبريل 2009)

بصراحه قمه وكنت محتاج لها شكرا لك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.باحث (7 أبريل 2009)

طمنتلي بالي والله يسلمو كتير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على مروركم اخوانى


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على المواقع الجميلة دى " درر فى هندسة السيارات "


----------



## zuhair07 (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور ما قصرت


----------



## الطيب ياسين (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور معلومات مفيدة وقيمه ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## عبدالله أشرف (1 مايو 2009)

مواقع رتئعة..خاصة الموقع الأول ..جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سرويه (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## dercncplaner (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً

ولكن عندي ملاحظة، لا يوجد شيء اسمه (هندسة السيارات)


----------



## vendetta (6 يونيو 2009)

اولا شكرا جزيلا طبعا 

 انما المواقع هاجربها واقولك رايى 



انما يعنى ايه مافيش حاجه اسمها هندسة سيارات 
ازااااااااااااااااى يعنى ؟؟ 
هو اللى بيتكلم ده مايعرفش ولا ايه ؟؟؟​


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارى معدن نفيس يزدان اصالة وبريق مع مرور الوقت في صندوق فريد من نوعه مخزون فيه معادن ثمينة اسمه ملتقى المهندسين العرب الله ايجازيك خير جزاء


----------



## dercncplaner (6 يونيو 2009)

vendetta قال:


> اولا شكرا جزيلا طبعا
> 
> انما المواقع هاجربها واقولك رايى
> 
> ...



أولاً .. أنا لم أسئ إلى كاتب الموضوع، فقد تكلّمت بأدب، بل أردت أن أوضّح فقط، فهذا الاختصاص غير موجود كاختصاص مستقل.

يوجد تقني سيارات، ولا يوجد مهندس سيارات

ثانياً .. احفظ أدبك وانتبه إلى ما تكتب، فكل إساءة تعتقد أنك وجّهتها إلى غيرك .. تكون في الحقيق قد وجّهتها إلى نفسك.


----------



## زيد جبار (7 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يونيو 2009)

عفوا اخى الكريم
وشكرا على مروركم جميعا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم ارى معدن نفيس يزدان اصالة وبريق مع مرور الوقت في صندوق فريد من نوعه مخزون فيه معادن ثمينة اسمه ملتقى المهندسين العرب الله ايجازيك خير جزاء


 
شكرا مهندس العقاب على هذا الموضوع 
والروابط جيدة 
بارك الله فيك.
وشكرا لكلمات اخونا صلاح الجبوري 
جزى الله الجميع خيرا.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 يونيو 2009)

تشرفت بمرورك د.محمد
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## programme (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موسوعة مواقع سيارات (ارجو التثبيت)*

انا يشرفني اني اكون تاني واحد يحط موضوع في المنتدي
ساضع المواقع التي اعرفها هنا والتي تتحدث عن صيانة السيارات



 *االاول
http://www.thecartech.com
الثاني
http://www.howautowork.com
هذا الموقع يحتوى الكثير من الفيديوهات والانيميشن المجمعه فى موقع واحد كما يحتوى على مقالات عليمة عن تكنولوجيا السيارات وكمان الموقع بيشرح كل شي في السيارة يعني موقع متكامل ياريت الكل يدخل علي الموقع 
الثالث
http://www.autozine.org/technical_sc...ech_index.html
الموقع ده بيشرح المحرك والفتيس وحاجات كتير كمان يارب يعجبكم
الرابع

للمهتمين بدراسه الانظمه الحديثه في السيارات هذا الموقع يحتوي علي 70 فايل pdf لشرح هذه الانظمه مثل EFI وطريقه عملها وشرح للانظمه الالكترونيه مثل ECU,OBD واجزاءها sensors,actuators....etc
اتمني لكم الفائده
http://www.autoshop101.com
بعد الدخول للموقع ادخل علي technical articles علي يسار الشاشه ستجد عدد كبير من الروابط اعمل كليك يسار لقراءة الموضوع اللي تريده
مواقع الكتالوجات
**1- الموقع يحتوي علي كتالوجات جميع انواع السيارات
الرابط
www.pdftown.com* 

الثاني
*Automotive Ebook - Free car service manual, owner’s manual and Repair, wiring diagrams, electrical diagrams for your Vehicle - Free ebook manual download - PDFee.com

الثالث
Automotive Ebook - Free car service manual, owner’s manual and Repair, wiring diagrams, electrical diagrams for your Vehicle - Free ebook manual download - PDFee.com

قاموسين لمصطلحات السيارات
الاول
Dictionary of Automotive Terms - Vol II (f - q)
الثاني
Dictionary of Automotive Terms - Vol i (a - e)
اللي عايز ينزل القاموسين يسجل في الموقع وبعد ما يسجل يضغط علي داون لود بعين بختار ادوب اكروبات
وده موقع قاموس مصطلحات اللي معمول منه الكتابين
*Dictionary of Automotive Terms A-Z

ارجوكم الرد اريد ان اعرف رايكم في الموضوع


----------



## halawani (27 سبتمبر 2009)

thnx 
desertcrave.blogspot.com


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## senan85 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا
تسلم روحك


----------



## aymanstarnet (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمووووووو أخي الكريم مواقع رووووووووووعة


----------



## eng_mahmoud emam (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك ياأخي


----------



## مختار الأحسائي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_شكرًاعلى هذي المواقع_
_مع تحياتي_


----------



## engr.amin (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور عالمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## alfaifi (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ابي اشكر العقاب على جهودة المتميزة 
والله يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة 
ولا انسى الاخ programme على طرحة الرائع
والمفيد والف شكر لك 

كلها معلومات مفيدة ومميزة 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابو الخطاب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي الغالي على المواقع الجيدة هذة 
اخوي العزيز هل لديك موقع مفصل عن جميع اجزاء وعطلات السيارة اللاوبل أوميكا موديل 1992


----------



## senan85 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وهوبي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
روعة روعة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## safi_eng (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عايزه موضوع عن اختبارات التي تحدث على فلاتر الهواء في السيارات


----------



## safi_eng (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع عن اختبارات فلاتر الهواء في السياره


----------



## م/ بن عبيد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير
موضوع جدا جميل


----------



## matadoor2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هل اجد لدى سيادتكم موضوعات تتعلق بانواع الفلاترالمختلفه السيارات والاختبارات التي تجري عليها


----------



## matadoor2 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وارجو اية معلومات عن انواع فلاترالسيارات وطرق الاختبار المختلفه التي تجري عليها


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المواقع الرائعة


----------



## abu alnour (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المواقع المفيدة وشكرا


----------



## abdocy2 (18 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## هلال الجنوب (27 سبتمبر 2010)

كل كلمات الشكر تقف عاجزة عند النطق ولكن جزاك عني كل خيري الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــور


----------



## belalgouda (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## black88star (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المواقع يا اخي 
عوأفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مسماس (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المواقع


----------



## yacinefor (29 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## archangeles (28 سبتمبر 2011)

pretty awesome


----------



## mooodyesetm (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور كنت موفق


----------



## zuhair07 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مواقع فى غاية الروعه والشكر اجزله لك ايها العزيز


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------

